# is it nessacary, to circulate four times? pond



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i am planning on putting a pond in this year, and i got thinking.
is it really important to have a pump/filter go through the pond 4-5 times?
say if i put a 100 gallon pond in, do i need a pump with a flow rate of 400GPH?

would i be fine with one that does 100GPH?

thanks:neutral:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

oh yeah i would be putting comets at first, then some goldfish


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I think it would all depend on how much you stock it.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

The more filtration the better, plus you get more oxygen with more flow.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

four fish, no bigger than they can get.

two fancytails, one brainiac, and eyegore

i love the eygore fish, think back to young frankenstien


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

love young frankenstien. lmao. funny movie. :lol:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Bloo-kah

they say i have to type more


----------

